# NAT-PT on FreeBSD



## asroryanis (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All..

I just joined here, I come from Indonesia ..
pleased to meet with experts FreeBSD.

I have a question about NAT-PT, I will implement NAT-PT on FreeBSD 8. but I did not find exact references.
whether it can nat-pt implemented in FreeBSD 8 and how do the configuration?

Because these references while using FreeBSD 4:10 + KAME Extension to implement nat-pt.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2011)

Handbook: Chapter 30 Firewalls


----------



## asroryanis (Feb 22, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Handbook: Chapter 30 Firewalls



I think the link is not what I asked but thanks for your attention


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

FreeBSD has three firewalls in the base system, and several ways of doing NAT. So pointing you to the chapter about firewalls in The Handbook is really the only course of action, since you didn't mention what you are using, or are going to use.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2011)

asroryanis said:
			
		

> I think the link is not what I asked but thanks for your attention



How can you tell if you haven't read it?


----------



## asroryanis (Feb 22, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> FreeBSD has three firewalls in the base system, and several ways of doing NAT. So pointing you to the chapter about firewalls in The Handbook is really the only course of action, since you didn't mention what you are using, or are going to use.



ok thx..


----------



## asroryanis (Feb 22, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How can you tell if you haven't read it?



i have read it..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

See also http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-natd.html


----------



## aragon (Feb 23, 2011)

NAT-PT was deprecated in 2007 by the IETF.


----------

